# Agreat trust exercise



## Arandomkid (Oct 11, 2011)

I invented this when is was trying to get my cockatiel,Nala to hop in my hand by herself.YOU WILL NEED :


a staircase(steps too high for the cockatiel to climb)


a cockatiel wanting to climb up the stairs


Put you hand next to the step so the cockatiel has to climb on your hand to get up the step.Repeat many times a day and many days until the cockatiel hops on your hand when its close to him/her.

I tried this the time she reached the top she screeched triumphantly like she was the champion.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a great idea! So creative! I will try that on my hissing and biting Daisy! She is getting way better though and i love her!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha mine love going up the ladders... good advice too


----------



## Arandomkid (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks.Also, Morla, mine was like this too.She still hisses when something or someone moves quickly and she has a biting issue but im working on that.


----------

